# training and feeding schedules help!!!



## arnoldfreak (Apr 25, 2014)

I am looking for a workout and nutrition plan for additional mass gain (for rap be broadly) 
now my schedule so 

Moon bicep triceps exercise set 10,8,8,6 5 for each muscle group 
Tues chest set 10,8,8,6 
Wed shoulders and traps set 10,8,8,6 
Don back bicep set 10,8,8,6 
pretty legs set 10,8,8,6 

feeding schedule is 3500 per day so 7 meals 

Who can help me for a good schedule


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 26, 2014)

If you're going to do bi's and tri's I would flip your schedule and do your chest the day before tri's. 
You hit some tri's when you do chest. So you don't want to burn your tri's out and hit chest the next day. It'll hinder your chest workout.


----------



## deejeff442 (Apr 26, 2014)

You go to 5 or 6 reps.thats strength training not bodybuilding. 10 to 12 reps maybe 8 but not 5.i also do arms together and make sure there is 2 to 3 days between.back and bis also.if you want size you need to go higher reps .


----------



## arnoldfreak (Apr 26, 2014)

deejeff442 said:


> You go to 5 or 6 reps.thats strength training not bodybuilding. 10 to 12 reps maybe 8 but not 5.i also do arms together and make sure there is 2 to 3 days between.back and bis also.if you want size you need to go higher reps .



what reps should I do do you think of off mass will therefore increase? 
send me a schedule if you want me.?


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 26, 2014)

I posted this for someone else but it's useful to any/everyone

1-5 Reps Per Set = Mostly Strength
5-8 Reps Per Set = Strength AND Muscle Equally
8-10 Reps Per Set = Muscle With Some Strength
10-12 Reps Per Set = Muscle With Some Endurance
12-15 Reps Per Set = Endurance With Some Muscle
15-20 Reps Per Set = Mostly Endurance

Also; this is my arm routine so you could get an idea of how to incorporate these rep ranges

Reverse Grip Bench 15,8,5,8
Ez-Curls 15,8,5,8
Weighted Dips 15,8,5,8
In/Out Hammer Curls 15,8,5,8


----------



## arnoldfreak (Apr 26, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> I posted this for someone else but it's useful to any/everyone
> 
> 1-5 Reps Per Set = Mostly Strength
> 5-8 Reps Per Set = Strength AND Muscle Equally
> ...



but what am I supposed to just pack according to you ?
Mass build so (out put in width so as to be large)?


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 26, 2014)

arnoldfreak said:


> but what am I supposed to just pack according to you ?
> Mass build so (out put in width so as to be large)?



Im not understanding you english to well bro, if you want to gain mass (get huge) eat a ton of food and stick to 10-15 rep range 
If you wanna get broader (lean w/size) eat a ton of food and stick to the 6-10rep range


----------



## deejeff442 (Apr 26, 2014)

Good posts trini.right on.the thing is ...if you aren't getting bigger and you think you are eating enough you are not.on smaller muscles like arms I go 10 to 15 reps.bigger ones I will get down to 8 for the last set.but I like to pyramid up in weights usually 2 warm up sets cause I am getting old.then 3 to 4 working sets


----------



## arnoldfreak (Apr 27, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Im not understanding you english to well bro, if you want to gain mass (get huge) eat a ton of food and stick to 10-15 rep range
> If you wanna get broader (lean w/size) eat a ton of food and stick to the 6-10rep range





but what sets should I pack for pure mass gain? 
I want good to come in width 
So I want to be really wide and then when I am well wide Delineating later


----------

